# worming our puppy



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

hi, just need some help about worming i have been read you need to worm them ever 2 weeks till they are 12 weeks is this right and if anyone can give me some help which dewormer to get would be grateful as there are so many out there its hard to work out which is a good one for a puppy thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

not sure about the every 2 week but i know it is more often for younger puppys, as for what wormer it is a personal choice, we use Johnstons, but some people like bob marten both you can get from pet shops. others like the ones you need perscriptions for. talk to your friends with dogs or your vet, ans see what they think


----------



## ali&carl (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks i will do that just want to make sure i am doing everything right


----------

